# Guion para expresar tartamudez



## Ronnachu

¡Buenas tardes a todos!

Me estaba planteando cuál es la mejor forma de expresar tartamudez o vacilación en un diálogo escrito, dentro de una misma palabra. Lo he visto tanto con guiones como con puntos suspensivos. 

_—F... Fernando, ¿e... estás bien?_

o

_—F-Fernando, ¿e-estás bien?_

Sin embargo, a la hora de buscar la norma en varios diccionarios, encuentro que los puntos suspensivos se utilizan para expresar «duda, temor, vacilación o suspense», mientras que respecto a los guiones no veo ningún uso que se parezca a éste.

Entonces, ¿es más correcto utilizar los puntos suspensivos? ¿Podéis señalarme alguna normativa que yo no haya visto?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## swift

Hola Ronnachu. Te-te da-damos la bien-v-v-veni-ni-nida al fo-fo-foro. 

Curiosa consulta. Yo usaría los guiones, y casi creo que sería mejor: _¿Esta-ta-tás bien?_, para transmitir la idea de tartamudez. Si lo dejas tal como en la cita: "¿e...estás bien?", más bien parece que hay titubeo, duda, recelo, sorpresa (o mucho enojo, ¡quién sabe! ).

Espe-pé... espepera otros co-comentarios.


----------



## Peón

Para mí van puntos suspensivos...

Fijate en la letra de la *Milonga del tartamudo* (también hay un tango* El tarta*)

"(_...) Dele… dele… dele… delegado no… no se deje chi... chicanear,_
_si la gente está a su lado tiene todo por ganar._
_...._
_En medio de su discurso, el tarta tartamudeó,_
_y entre risas y cargadas, la gente le canturreó:_
_mi… mi… mi... milonga ta… ta… tartamudeada, milonga para olvidar,_
_cuando calla el tartamudo, seguro que va a pelear._
_....._
_Mi… mi… mi… milonga del tartamudo que siempre dijo que no,_
_sigo pobre y no me vendo, ¡la puta que los parió!..."_
_(1988)_

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Me voy a pi... pi... pintarrajear el cu... cu... cutis..
Me voy a po... po... polvo... polvorear la na... na... nariz.

No me gustan los guiones.
Por norma, al menos en lo que hago, cuando una palabra queda incompleta, como es el caso del tartamudeo, siempre 3 puntos.


----------



## Ronnachu

¡Muchas gracias por las opiniones! Y por esa bienvenida tan original, *swift*, jeje. 

Eso sí: lo que veo aquí son opiniones personales, que sin duda me son muy útiles, pero ¿no sabéis de ninguna normativa que pueda ayudarme? ¡Gracias!


----------



## Peón

Me parece que más que normativa vas a tener que buscar la fuente de autoridad en  los autores, recurso más que legítimo en este caso.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Depende del tartamudeo. 

Los de *Swift* los leería todo seguido, como tal. En los otros, hay pausas, por el hecho de ser puntos suspensivos.

Otra opinión personal.


----------



## swift

Yo hasta pasaría de los guiones:

_ Estatamos embabá, embabá, embabarrados de caca, de cacaramelo._

Yo creo que es cuestión de estilo más que de norma. Con los puntos suspensivos no sé cómo leerlo, y mi pensamiento inmediato no es: "el tipo sufre de dislalia", sino que titubea al decir algo.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Yo hasta pasaría de los guiones:
> 
> _ Estatamos embabá, embabá, embabarrados de caca, de cacaramelo._
> 
> Yo creo que es cuestión de estilo más que de norma. Con los puntos suspensivos no sé cómo leerlo, y mi pensamiento inmediato no es: "el tipo sufre de dislalia", sino que titubea al decir algo.



Cococococoincido

(No me salía el vínculo. Gracias, Calambur)


----------



## Ronnachu

Jajaja, ¡muchas gracias por las opiniones! Toda la información es muy útil =)


----------



## Lexinauta

El uso de los puntos suspensivos, y una aclaración oportuna, evita toda posibilidad de confundir tartamudez con titubeo:

'*—F... Fernando, ¿e... estás bien? —tartamudeó Fulano—.*'


----------



## swift

Lexinauta said:


> El uso de los puntos suspensivos, y una aclaración oportuna, evita toda posibilidad de confundir tartamudez con titubeo


Cierto, pero aún me queda la inquietud de cómo se leería ese pasaje en voz alta. A mí no me parece que tartamudea. Más bien parece un tartamudeo puntual. Se me hace más lúdico que haya repetición de las sílabas.

Hasta me atrevería a decir que con la aclaración adecuada, ni siquiera es necesario transcribir la tartamudez.


----------



## Lexinauta

> Hasta me atrevería a decir que con la aclaración adecuada, ni siquiera es necesario transcribir la tartamudez.


Completamente de acuerdo, Swift.

Y ni siquera es necesario transcribir lo que dijo,  sino que podemos decirlo en forma indirecta: 'Le preguntó a Fernando, tartamudeando, si estaba bien'. 

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Já qué buena esa milonga de Zitarroza que citaron.
“Sigo pobre, y no me vendo, ¡la puta que los parió!”
Frase para el bronce.
Respecto del tema del hilo, yo creo que si hay aclaración está demás la transcripción, tal como dijo Swift, pero todo dependerá del contexto, no creo que haya una regla fija para eso; el escritor decidirá qué es lo que mejor denota lo que quiere expresar.
Yo no usaría ni puntos ni guiones, haría la repetición “pegada” si pretendiera representar un tartamudeo más nervioso (“¿cococómo didijiste?”), o separada, si se trata de dificultad al hablar (“¿co co cómo di di dijiste?”).
Si de elegir se trata, prefiero los puntos suspensivos, los guiones me molestan hasta visualmente.
Regla escrita para el tema jamás he visto, y no creo que exista.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> _Estatamos embabá, embabá, embabarrados de caca, de cacaramelo._


Este hilo es ♪_chachachá_♪ ♫... _chachachá... ¡cota!_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Paaara mi gusgusto siiin guiguiguiones ni punpuntos.
Booboonita mimilonga, la de Zizi Zizitarroza.


----------



## Johnboy1177

La verdad es que el tartamudo cuando hace los pausas o bloqueos mientras habla no esta dudando como lo indican los puntos suspensivos en los diálogos de tartamudos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Johnboy1177 said:


> La verdad es que el tartamudo cuando hace los pausas o bloqueos mientras habla no está dudando como lo indican los puntos suspensivos en los diálogos de tartamudos.


 
Pues lo mismo: ¿qué quisiste decir?


----------



## Bloodsun

Yo estoy con Swift. Prefiero los guiones, y lo he visto varias veces así. No es que quede visualmente mejor que los puntos suspensivos, pero sin duda se transmite mejor la idea del tartamudeo. Es más fácil imaginarse el habla de un tartamudo si se cortan las palabras con guiones.

Acabo de terminar un libro en el que se usaban puntos suspensivos, y la verdad es que tardé como cincuenta páginas en darme cuenta de que se suponía que el personaje era tartamudo, y no excesivamente parsimonioso.

En cuanto a la normativa, a mí también me gustaría conocerla, si es que existe. Siempre he tenido la duda.


Saludos.


----------



## Bloodsun

En una página de interné sobre tartamudez, dice esto:


> *Algunos ejemplos de tartamudez incluyen:*
> 
> "¿D- D- D- Dónde vas?" (Repetición parcial de la palabra: La persona tiene dificultad en pasar de la "d" de "dónde" al resto de los sonidos de la palabra. Se logra completar con éxito la palabra al cuarto intento)
> "¿SSSSabes qué?" (Prolongación del sonido: La persona tiene dificultad en pasar de la "s" en "sabes" a los sonidos restantes de la palabra. Continúa diciendo el sonido "s" hasta ser capaz de completar la palabra)
> "Nos vemos - um um bueno este - alrededor de las seis." (Una serie de interjecciones: La persona espera tener dificultad en hacer la transición de "vemos" a "alrededor". Como resultado de ello, produce varias interjecciones hasta que puede decir la palabra "alrededor" con soltura)



Y aquí un ejemplo de tartamudez con guiones.

A mí me resulta más claro así: t- t- t- tartamudo. Que así: t... t... t... tartamudo.


----------



## duvija

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Paaara mi gusgusto siiin guiguiguiones ni *punpuntos*.
> .


 
¿Aunque eso cree (de 'crear') faltas de ortografía?


----------



## swift

Duvija:

Será una falta de ortografía desde el punto de vista más estricto, pero no hace falta que te diga que al pronunciar "punpunpunto" sólo la última "n" la pronuncio colocando la lengua en el mismo punto de articulación que al pronunciar "*n*ata". Es decir, que la licencia que se toma el escritor al representar de ese modo la tartamudez del personaje es de tal amplitud que hasta se podría permitir una grafía que no necesariamente debe seguir las normas ortográficas tradicionales.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Duvija:
> 
> hasta se podría permitir una grafía que no necesariamente debe seguir las normas orográficas tradicionales.


 

Descontando lo de 'orográficas', no sé si está bien no representar lo que hablamos, dentro de lo posible (digamos, que la escritura haga lo que pretendió hacer al crearse). 
Se usan, en fonología, descripciones de juegos con palabras (jeringoso/jerigonza, Pig Latin, etc.), y a veces conviene escribir lo hablado pero otras ayuda más el mantener 'la fonología profunda'. No creo que haya una respuesta única.


----------



## Magnalp

Y si el tartamudo era seseante entonces todas las ces y zetas deberían ser eses, ¿no cree, Dub[v]ija?


----------



## ErOtto

Pa-pa-para ma-ma-mayor cla-cla-claridad, pro-pro-propondría usar guiones, pero sin espacios... espero que no lo haya propuesto alguien ya... que este hilo es a a algo co-co-complicado de leer. 

Me recuerda al chiste del funcionario que le pregunta al _de turno_: ¿Nombre?
Y este responde: Pe pe pedro Pe pe perez San san santillana.
Dice el funcionario: ¿qué, tartamudo, eh?
A lo que responde el otro: no, tartamudo era mi padre... y el del registro un hijo de la gran... 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Jonno

Mi granito de arena:

Este tipo de cosas las considero más un recurso gráfico que gramático.

Las academias no tienen ninguna autoridad para, por ejemplo, determinar si una palabra dentro de un texto debe ser resaltada con una negrita, un cambio de tipografía, un color rojo, un subrayado, o el recurso que crea oportuno el autor.

Por tanto, mientras se entienda, en estos casos que cada uno haga lo que le pida el cuerpo sin miedo a que le tilden de analfabeto


----------



## duvija

Bueno, la Academia está tomando partido en la dicotomía habla/escritura. Parecen pertenecer a universos distintos, y ahora la RAE salió en favor de separarlas todavía más, (como si fuera inglés). 
Antes nos jactábamos de lo 'fonético' que era el español.
No me gustan los nuevos cambios, al decidir que cualquier cosa que sea vocal fuerte + vocal débil (en cualquier orden) son diptongo para la acentuación y el tilde. Eso es creer que la escritura no tiene nada que ver con la pronunciación. No dudo que sea más eficiente, pero ...


----------



## swift

Gente, ahora que lo pienso... ¿No habrá alguna obra de teatro en la que participe un personaje tartamudo en la que pudiésemos apreciar la representación del tartamudeo?


----------



## Darojas

"Para mí, dijo tartamudeando, que puntos o guiones son asunto del que escribe. Él verá cómo se las arregla, que para eso están los escritores"; y cada uno encontrará su solución.

¿Es necesario que todo esté normatizado?



swift said:


> Gente, ahora que lo pienso... ¿No habrá alguna obra de teatro en la que participe un personaje tartamudo en la que pudiésemos apreciar la representación del tartamudeo?



Papagueno, en La flauta mágica.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> Gente, ahora que lo pienso... ¿No habrá alguna obra de teatro en la que participe un personaje tartamudo en la que pudiésemos apreciar la representación del tartamudeo?


Habrá -y seguramente el personaje resultará cómico- pero vaya uno a recordarla ahora.
De todas formas, lo más probable es que la tartamudez esté indicada en las didascalias.

---

Don Quijote tartamudea en el capítulo XLVI de la primera parte, pero Cervantes lo dice así:


> ¡Oh, válame Dios y cuán grande que fue el enojo que recibió don Quijote oyendo las descompuestas palabras de su escudero! Digo que fue tanto que, con voz atropellada y tartamuda lengua, lanzando vivo fuego por los ojos, dijo:
> —¡Oh bellaco villano, mal mirado, descompuesto, ignorante, infacundo, deslenguado, atrevido, murmurador y maldiciente!


----------



## binary_death

Yo creo que como dijeron anteriormente, es cuestión de gustos, porque al fin y al cabo escribir como un tartamudo no es escribir correctamente, sino imitar una forma incorrecta de hablar.


----------



## Pinairun

He encontrado el libro _Una paradoja del habla. La tartamudez.
_En su página 107 reproduce cómo habla un tartamudo.
Vean si puede servir de ejemplo.


----------



## Darojas

Pinairun said:


> View attachment 9681
> He encontrado el libro _Una paradoja del habla. La tartamudez.
> _En su página 107 reproduce cómo habla un tartamudo.
> Vean si puede servir de ejemplo.



Tampoco puedo llegar a la página 107.


----------



## Pinairun

Darojas said:


> Tampoco puedo llegar a la página 107.



Pero ¿puedes leer la captura?


----------



## torrebruno

El tartamudo habla repitiendo sílabas y atascándose de vez en cuando. Esos instantes de tiempo "en blanco" deben representarse con puntos suspensivos si son sílabas de la misma palabra, está claro. Las otras que se repiten en forma inmediata, yo las escribiría seguidas.
"Y no no os ri... riáis más de de mí, coco... coño".


----------



## Darojas

Coño, Torre, eso no lo puedo entender.


----------



## edelau

Teniendo en cuenta esto:



Bloodsun said:


> Algunos ejemplos de tartamudez incluyen:
> "¿D- D- D- Dónde vas?" (Repetición parcial de la palabra: La persona tiene dificultad en pasar de la "d" de "dónde" al resto de los sonidos de la palabra. Se logra completar con éxito la palabra al cuarto intento)
> "¿SSSSabes qué?" (Prolongación del sonido: La persona tiene dificultad en pasar de la "s" en "sabes" a los sonidos restantes de la palabra. Continúa diciendo el sonido "s" hasta ser capaz de completar la palabra)
> "Nos vemos - um um bueno este - alrededor de las seis." (Una serie de interjecciones: La persona espera tener dificultad en hacer la transición de "vemos" a "alrededor". Como resultado de ello, produce varias interjecciones hasta que puede decir la palabra "alrededor" con soltura)



¿Significa que el sonido ese no sufre de cacofonía? Por ejemplo... qué sería la correcto: "¿Ssseñor?" ó "¿S- s- señor?"

O debería ser tal y como dicePinairum:



Pinairun said:


> View attachment 9681



"¿S-s-...señor?"

Visto desde un punto de vista de miedo... Es decir, que el personaje tenga miedo. Que tema a quién le está dirigiendo la palabra, y por ello de la inseguridad de su mensaje.




A parte... entiendo que esta segunda parte es una manera de decribir una tartamudez en sí, ¿no? Es decir, que primero los sonidos escritos entre guiones indican el sonido repetido... y luego los puntos suspensivos indican ese lapso mínimo de tiempo en el que la persona tartamuda al fin consigue decir la palabra... O eso es lo que yo entiendo.
Así que pondría: "C-c-...claro q-q-...que sí".

A lo que intento referirme es a una persona que tartamudea en su día a día en general.



¿Y qué pasaría, de nuevo, si mi intención fuera transcribir la 'tartamudez' de alguien, pero el motivo fuera el miedo? ¿Seguiría siendo "C-c-...claro q-q-...que sí" o sería "C- c- claro q- q- que sí".


----------



## Jonno

Una cosa es que la persona tenga dificultad en pasar de una letra a la siguiente (y el guión expresa esa pausa) y otra cosa es que prolongue la letra. Creo que los de Bloodsun eran simplemente ejemplos de cada caso, independientemente de que la letra se trate de una "d" o una "s". Es decir, el ejemplo del primer caso podría haber sido "¿S-s-sabes qué?" y por tanto no contradice lo que dice Pinairun.


----------



## edelau

Ook! Gracias.


----------

